# Introducing Hershey... my little Pygmy



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Well I was told he was a Pygmy... 
What color would he be called in the breed? I named him Hershey cause he's a light brown (Chocolate) with darker chocolate legs and face... too cute.

Does he look healthy to all you experts :?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are sooooooooooo darn cute! Congrats!

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Saskia (Dec 16, 2009)

He's really cute!! Congratulations!!

Don't know the name of the color but it's gorgious!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

He's a doll baby! He is a brown agouti. Agouti is a pattern. The agouti pattern is any color with darker stockings and darker markings on the face. Most common is gray with black markings. Have fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.....  :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww....what a cutie!



citylights said:


> He's a doll baby! He is a brown agouti. Agouti is a pattern. The agouti pattern is any color with darker stockings and darker markings on the face. Most common is gray with black markings. Have fun!


Hmmm...I always thot an Agouti pattern was the intermingling of light and dark hairs with the dark sox and face markings. I was thinking that Hershey looked more to be a carmel :shrug:


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks guys, he is a cutie... 

I think he does have darker and lighter hairs on his body with the dark feet and face... It might be hard to see in the pics because of the flash and a cold, cloudy day, but his body doesn't look to be one solid color :?


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Agouti is a pattern that has intermingled light and dark hairs of any color with breed specific markings which include darker stockings on its legs and face and white frosting around the eyes, ears, muzzle and crown. Caramel is a pattern as well -- it has dark stockings with light vertical stripes. It also has darker vertical "stripes" through the eye and the white accents. Sometimes as they mature -as my buck did - their face will darken...

There has been some controversy in NPGA with the colors and markings and random white, although I, personally, would place the goat with the superior structure over one with "more correct" markings but less structure.

TMI? I get a little carried away! ;]


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well isn't he just a sweet little bundle of fluff! What a cutie!!  I would consider him either a caramel or a chocolate agouti.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I personally would say he is a med/dark caramel with brown points.  :greengrin:


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone have any links to where I can see what this Caramel color looks like on an adult? And the brown/ chocolate Agouti adult??? Just curious.

Are they considered rare or it's just another color


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Brown pointed caramels are. I am lucky enough to have 3 in my herd...
http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/con ... _chart.asp


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

adorable!! that is a cute face for sure :wink:


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

> Brown pointed caramels are. I am lucky enough to have 3 in my herd...
> http://www.npga-pygmy.com/resources/con ... _chart.asp


He doesn't look like any of those on there... do their coats change with age? Will he develope those stripes? He def is a lot lighter than the brown Agouti's on that link.

Thanks for all the comments :leap:

Here are 4 more photos of the little man to show his color :stars: .


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I would say he is a brown pointed caramel not a brown. It's hard to tell if his coat will change colors or not...Some of my goats do change colors.


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry I was editing my post and adding a few pics... takes forever with dial up (no highspeed in the boonies :angry: ) 

He's precious regardless of what his actual color is :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes he as well as his "brother" are just precious


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

true -- color doesn't matter when they're all so cute!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

He is adorable,I love his color


----------

